# What's eating my Rotala sp. Bonsai?



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

So I have been planting my 33 gallon freshwater aquarium over the last week or so and was surprised that the trimmings of Sunset Hygro I had planted had mysteriously disappeared. I had assumed they had been dislodged and sucked into the filter as there weren't that many of them, but after planting a considerable amount of Rotala bonsai last night, I've decided something is eating them as they were almost all chewed down to the substrate. 

The likely culprits are:
Mega clown plecos
Albino bristlenose plecos

But the tank also has:
Rams
Platys
Cardinal tetras and
Espei Rasboras

Any ideas?

Many thanks,
Rob


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I would say your BNP are the culprits. I found mine would eat my plants. Platys are also herbivores and can nibble on plants.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks, Stuart. 

Looks like it might be time to move them and the platys to another tank. 

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I have seen plecos eat my buces so I'll bet they're eating your bonsai.


----------

